# Vermont - Best for a Beginner



## robromo1023 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey guys,
3 of my friends and I all just started snowboarding together. We live in CT and got some lessons at Sundown, and go to Southington and Sundown.

We were planning on going to Vermon for a weekend just to hang out (before we started to learn how to ride) now that we are learning we figured we would kill 2 birds with 1 stone and add that into our trip.

Since we are in CT, nothing is really too far, we just really don't want to go to the most north ones (unless its worth it - but we are beginners so I bet not) like Stratton, Jay Peak, Bolton (even though I heard Bolton is a tame place good for beginners).

That leaves: Okemo (central ish)
And: Stow and Stratton (south - really close to us)

Obviously, others, but that's what i've looked at so far.

Which one is best for a group of beginners? Most greens trails?

We especially like wide trails, and not super steep!

Also, if it's not icy that's a plus, trying to learn at Sundown which is literally a sheet of solid ice sometimes is not the most enjoyable!

Also - for lodging tips - get a place at the mountain or is it better to use a site like vrbo or airbnb?

Thanks!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

here's a comparison of the terrain at all of the resorts in VT Vermont Ski Resort List | Terrain Comparison | OnTheSnow


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

By Stow I think you may have meant Mt Snow. Stowe is actually pretty far up there.

As you know, this is a shit year in general, so the further north the better. Here's my initial.

Mt Snow - Avoid. Way crowded, too far south, not enough terrain because of the shit year.

Stratton - I actually don't go there enough to have an opinion.

Okemo - I actually really like Okemo and normally would day go there. I haven't been there yet this year. They have a lot open though. Probably worth a good consideration.

Stowe - I'll add this. It's a a good trek for you, however being pretty far up north it can have its own weather patterns and get snow when we have no idea. They "claim" over 72" of snow so far this year.

For more local places I'd take Butternut over Sundown any day of the week, btw. The little extra drive is worth it in my book.

And welcome to the sport. You should have started last year!


----------



## robromo1023 (Jan 14, 2016)

My friend mentioned Butternut - didn't really look into thinking it was further. I'm only 1hr15 away from it, and if Mohawk is 1hr and Sundown, 35, that's totally worth it.

I'll def to try to go there for day trips instead of Sundown.

I looked at the map and they do have a couple beginner trails which should be good!

I watched the videos for Crosstown the main green trail, and it looks wide and not steep!

Is it going to be a little less icy than Sundown? I hope so. They seem to talk about their grooming alot on the site.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

f00bar said:


> By Stow I think you may have meant Mt Snow. Stowe is actually pretty far up there.
> 
> As you know, this is a shit year in general, so the further north the better. Here's my initial.
> 
> ...


This. Okemo is your spot. Plenty of wide open easy runs, nice new bubble chairs and friendly people. Personally, I'm not a fan because I feel like they don't have any good advanced terrain. That won't be a problem for you though, so go there. They crush it with newbies. I'd also say stay away from Killington. It's really criss-crossy in terms of trail layout which can be scary for new riders.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Butternut and Mohawk are both very small and easy mountain.
Mohawk Mountain though, since it's state owned property, there's no alcohol served.
Just letting you know.


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

On my first VT trip we went to Stratton its pretty mellow and the groomers are great. I remember sugagarbush being pretty mellow on on the Mt. Ellen side the pic is from the top. Stowe and Jay might be a little much. Keep in mind the farther North you go the better the snow.......Once you discover the Jay cloud and the glades. you won't want to go back to CT


----------

